# How to get 480V



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

How is the panel wired to give out 480V as in how the wires are connected? i've only wired single and triple phases so far. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ThatApprentice said:


> How is the panel wired to give out 480V? i've only wired single and triple phases so far. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Brown, Orange, Yellow.....:laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ThatApprentice said:


> How is the panel wired to give out 480V as in how the wires are connected? i've only wired single and triple phases so far. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Depends on what the service is.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

277/480 is wired just like 120/208. Just differn't colors.

And it hurts more.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> 277/480 is wired just like 120/208. Just differn't colors.
> 
> And it hurts more.


It will make your leg shake too:laughing:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Doesn't depend on the panel to "give you the voltage"... Depends what the distribution transformer is rated to supply... 480 volt panels are built different than a 120/208 or 120/240 volt one.. 

Wiring them is all the same and only some specs list Orange, Brown, and Yellow to be used for colors.. NEVER trust a wire color as to what voltage may be on it...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Brown yellow purple?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The transformer, or power source suppling power to the panel, determines the available voltage and electrical characteristics of the loads that can be connected to a panel.

Typically, a transformer is used to reduce the utility distribution voltage (7.5, 13.8,15.5, 23 kv) to a useable facilities voltage (4160, 480/277, 230, 208/120). A transformer can also be used to increase voltage. It is determined by the ratio of transformer primary to secondary windings.

Transformers are also used in facilities to obtain a voltage different from that supplied to the building. Say, 208/120 from a 480 volt utility service.


----------

